# Does HR24 support HDMI CEC?



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

So I have a beautiful new Pioneer VSX-1120.
One of its very cool new features is called HDMI pass through.
This feature allows the unit to pass through audio and video signals to say a TV even when the avr unit is in stand by mode.
So now we can watch TV without having to turn on the whole av system

Well, I couldn't seem to get this feature to work no matter what I did.
So I called Pioneer Tech support.
Seems that my equally beautiful HR24 does not support CEC, which is needed to take advantage of this great new feature, (at least according to Pioneer).
Anyone know if CEC is supported by the HR24, and if not, will it be on the horizon?

Please note:
I don't care about 3D programing, my concern here is to be able to take advantage of HDMI pass through.
All of my cables are 1.3 or higher.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Check your settings in your Pioneer again....even my HR20 will work with my AV Receiver turned off and still pass-thru to my tv....after we all went round and round on this topic last week, I actually went home and turned on the HDMI control on my Denon, and it worked great...but I had to have the settings correct for it to work....


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Check your settings in your Pioneer again....even my HR20 will work with my AV Receiver turned off and still pass-thru to my tv....after we all went round and round on this topic last week, I actually went home and turned on the HDMI control on my Denon, and it worked great...but I had to have the settings correct for it to work....


I hear ya, and believe ya, but
checked many times
I have all the setting checked as per owner's manual
even Pioneer says it won't work if source isn't CEC compliant
or at least they don't guarantee it will work


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Steve,
I have an HR24-500 hooked up to my Marantz SR7005. HDMI pass-thru works perfectly.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Steve,
> I have an HR24-500 hooked up to my Marantz SR7005. HDMI pass-thru works perfectly.


so back to Pioneer I go

thx Wilbur

having said this, does anyone know for a fact if any D* dvr supports CEC?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

SteveHas said:


> so back to Pioneer I go
> 
> thx Wilbur


Try Yamaha...My semi-low end (in my sig) does pass through.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Try Yamaha...My semi-low end (in my sig) does pass through.


just bought this thing! 
I'm going back to Pioneer CS, I'm not replacing unit

UPDATE
I just spoke with Pioneer, the technician I spoke with said that the latest DirecTV unit they have tested the VSX-1120 on was "at least three years old"
he said they have tested the 1120 on as many cec compatible dvrs, and blu ray players as they knew of.
He said if they get enough demand they will possibly update the firm ware to make the unit work with any dvr that is in fact CEC
he passed along my comments, and the model number to the engineering department for their review.
He said I was the first person to call about a CEC control problem with a D* dvr.
He went to say that they had worked directly with D* in the past on some issues

well let see what happens
he seemed knowledgeable, and sincere in our conversation
I was just surprised that they had no knowledge of the HR24


----------



## dakid21 (Mar 9, 2011)

Did you ever get it to work? I just bought a 1021 and can't seem to get standby pass thru to work either with the hr24.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I don't think any of the HR's support CEC.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I didn't think CEC had anything to do with pass through. I thought CEC was the ability to send remote commands through HDMI.

Now I have to go look that up.....

EDIT: Well, my memory hasn't totally failed yet.... :lol: http://www.pcworld.com/article/143777/the_secret_feature_on_your_hdtv_hdmi_cec.html


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hilmar2k said:


> I didn't think CEC had naything to do with pass through. I thouhgt CEC was the ability to send remote commands through HDMI.
> 
> Now I have to go look that up.....


You are right...save the lookup time.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> I didn't think CEC had naything to do with pass through. I thouhgt CEC was the ability to send remote commands through HDMI.
> 
> Now I have to go look that up.....


Correct, it has nothing to do with passthru.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You are right...save the lookup time.


Too late.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hilmar2k said:


> Too late.


!rolling

OK - but you're still right... :lol:


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> !rolling
> 
> OK - but you're still right... :lol:


Hey, after being married for 11 years, I'll take all of the "you're right"s I can get. :lol:


----------

